# Gopher Tortoise



## Marty333 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey everyone I was wondering how I can own a gopher tortoise? I live in Florida and its illegal to handle them or do anything to them. Can I get a permit that will allow me to own one?


----------



## Stev0623 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/speciesinfo_gophertortoise.htm


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 4, 2010)

I was looking at that but I dont know if it lets me keep them as pets


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2010)

I have heard of people getting ones from UF's vet school that have come in with injuries and are not able to go back to the wild. They have to get permits for them, though I am not sure the process or if they even do this anymore, I heard this a while back.


----------



## Brutha (Nov 5, 2010)

As far as I know, they're only issued for rehabilitation and scientific purposes. I imagine it'd be very difficult to get one as an individual, as opposed to a rehabilitation/education business.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 7, 2010)

I heard land appropriation is a big issue with a permit. Our speaker at the calusa herp society this month was about gophers at the preserve near the Naples Zoo, very informative.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 8, 2010)

finleafeater said:


> Hey, Im from Naples!


Oustanding weather and conditions for tortoises.


----------

